#ubuntu-us-or 2011-11-28
<cweber10> Hello, sorry this is a linux box at school that I have runing irc inside screen so it is always connected. How are things going.
<nathwill> well
<nathwill> how you doing?
<cweber10> Doing well. want the school term to be over.
<nathwill> almost there, eh?
<cweber10> two more weeks. Counting finals week.
<nathwill> fun times
<nathwill> i'm resuming school in january after a 4 yr break
<cweber10> I took most of 10 years off between my AA and going for my BS, this is my 2nd year on that but not my last.
<nathwill> aight folks, running home from work, i'll be back for the meeting
<bkerensa> cweber10: Do you know Becka Morgan?
<cweber10> Yep, takeing classes from her next term
<bkerensa> cweber10: Ahh she is teach a class about Ubuntu ;)
<cweber10> that the one I am taking next term, I helped figure out how people without laptops are going to be able to use the lab computers for the class.
<bkerensa> cweber10: 0.0 people are taking CS courses without a laptop? :D
<cweber10> Yea well desktops are cheeper and can be upgraded for playing games.
<cweber10> But yes I find it a bit odd that that there are some who don't have laptops I could not think of going to school with out mine.
<bkerensa> Ubuntu Oregon November Meeting will start in roughly 19 minutes for those who are interested in lurking or participating [ Ping: adam_g bdmurray big_t Brian_H cweber10 dgibbons edunham el_seano Epitrope Guest28630 hypodermia jmmills Odysimus sbeattie slangasek tgm4883 TRAVISg tyman ]
<nathwill> whoo, made it
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: We need to get you some ZNC
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> lucky, i almost chucked my laptop across the room... the bloody dvd tray front panel just fell off
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> nathwill: Almost chucked it on purpose?
<nathwill> yarp
<nathwill> i think my trip to snv did not make for a happy laptop...
<nathwill> broke the lcd bezel on the same side
<nathwill> lol
<bkerensa> nathwill: I have vivid daydreams of snapping my laptop in half on a daily basis but then I think of the cost of replacing it
<bkerensa> hi jvlb
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> for the next 2 wks, if i do that i can get it replaced
<jvlb> Howdy.
<bkerensa> yeah so nathwill serious if you want a znc acct let me know
<bkerensa> jvlb same goes for you :D
<nathwill> alright, bkerensa, it sounds like a good idea. :) hook me up.
<cweber10> "Accidental" damage insurance for the win :P
<nathwill> thanks :)
<nathwill> cweber10: exactly. :) i worked for HP notebook escalation support, and my wife worked for Dell notebook returns/replacements dept, so we got the hookups
<nathwill> lol
<nathwill> i did a self-audit when i was working there, figured i'd issued $293,000 retail in replacement laptops
<cweber10> Ahh yea, so that at Stream?
<nathwill> ...
<nathwill> yes cweber
<jvlb> "znc acct" ?
<bkerensa> there ya go nathwill your locked in on irc :P
<bkerensa> ok well gonna start this up here in just a couple minutes
<nathwill> gar
<bkerensa> ?
<nathwill> i'll fidget w/ it later
<bkerensa> kk
<nathwill> it's doing the same silliness it did last time i tried to set this up meself
<bkerensa> okie dokie lets do this
<bkerensa> Hello and Welcome to the November 2011 Ubuntu Oregon IRC Meeting. I'm Benjamin Kerensa, Team Lead of Ubuntu Oregon. I will now begin to introduce the agenda items ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OregonTeam/Meetings/CurrentAgenda ) we have for today.
<bkerensa> cancel that
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> I better start the meeting bot
<bkerensa> #startmeeting Ubuntu Oregon November 2011 IRC Meeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Mon Nov 28 03:00:54 2011 UTC.  The chair is bkerensa. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<bkerensa> #chair bkerensa nathwill
<meetingology> Current chairs: bkerensa nathwill
<bkerensa> Hello and Welcome to the November 2011 Ubuntu Oregon IRC Meeting. I'm Benjamin Kerensa, Team Lead of Ubuntu Oregon. I will now begin to introduce the agenda items ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OregonTeam/Meetings/CurrentAgenda ) we have for today.
<bkerensa> Before I begin with our Agenda I would like to thank everyone for attending
<bkerensa> #subtopic Agenda: WOU Mentoring
<bkerensa> Agenda Item # 1 - Per my announcement via mailing list I have initiated a "Call for Mentors" to help Mentor students at Western Oregon University whom will be taking a computer science course that focuses on contributing to a FOSS project. Assistant Professor Becka Morgan of WOU selected Ubuntu as the project to focus on for her course and as such reached out to me approximately a month or two ago to seek mentors. More information on the
<bkerensa> mentoring need can be found here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-or/2011-November/000342.html
<bkerensa> Does anyone have any questions, comments or discussion for this item?
<cweber10> Have a few comments about what was in the e-mail.
<bkerensa> cweber10: The floor is yours
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> cweber10: You said you have some comments about the item?
<cweber10> I know the class is for 10 weeks starting Jan 9th and the class is going to be split into two labs that are going to be running at the same time. now that is the total time of the class so i am not sure how much she is going to be needing.
<cweber10> sorry slow typeing
<bkerensa> cweber10: Yeah I'm still unsure of the format of the mentoring although she told me which topics she wanted covered in mentoring
<Guest28630> A syllabus would certainly be enlightening.
<bkerensa> #idea Request Syllabus from WOU Asst Professor Becka Morgan
<cweber10> Yea this is the first time the class has been done so not sure she has a syllabus ready yet or not
<jvlb> Perhaps he's not quite ready.
<bkerensa> Well I know I will help with Bug Triage and Doc and someone from the Gnome community also reached out shortly after I sent the e-mail and offered her help too so we got two people
<bkerensa> I'm hoping that some Devs might step forward to offer even a small token amount of mentoring to this worthwhile task
<nathwill> i'm in for documentation and triage
<cweber10> Just wanted to be sure you had some idea of the number of people that where needed to mentor
<nathwill> just filled out the form.
<bkerensa> cweber10: Well that I do not know she told me she had 28 students that would need mentoring and they would be broken into groups of 14
<nathwill> btw people, bug triage and packaging is going to be focused on at the dec 3 debian/ubuntu local jam, so if you aren't feeling qualified in any of these areas, consider attending the meeting to learn!
<bkerensa> I'm not sure that one person could handle mentoring 14 people
<Guest34864> I have mentored before, the trick is to keep it structured.
<bkerensa> nathwill: Yeah... Hoping we can make the Dec 3/4 weekend event a big thing... Waiting on slangasek to shoot a e-mail
<cweber10> I am guess there are 28 students that are in two groups, so you might get some overlap between the two groups as far as questions
<bkerensa> Guest34864: Yeah
<Guest34864> bkerensa: I hate it when Freenode decides my nick is unavailable. :(
<bkerensa> Guest34864: Nickserv is your friend ;)
<nathwill> ghost is your friend
<Guest34864> Nickserv says I'm identified, and then it renamed me Guest anyway.
<bkerensa> Well I will try and discuss getting some more firm guidelines and structure surrounding the mentoring and will share her response
<Guest34864> Anyway, on with the meeting.
<bkerensa> Any further questions, comments or concerns regarding the WOU Mentoring?
<nathwill> i'll just note that i'm pumped to be involved.
<tgm4883> wow, it's 7:14 already
<bkerensa> #action bkerensa will followup with Becka Morgan and share responses with Loco
<meetingology> ACTION: bkerensa will followup with Becka Morgan and share responses with Loco
<bkerensa> Ok moving to next agenda item
<bkerensa> #subtopic Agenda: Announce Ubuntu Oregon Web Admin
<bkerensa> Agenda Item # 2 - I'm proud to announce that I have appointed Ubuntu Oregon Contributor Cody Smith (c_smith) as the new Web Admin for Ubuntu Oregon which means he will lead contributions surrounding our website and wiki and will also assist in administrating our Facebook page (and G+ page when it supports multiple admins)
<bkerensa> Any questions, comments or concerns regarding Cody Smith as Web Admin?
<nathwill> thank you cody :)
<bkerensa> #action nathwill thanks c_smith
<meetingology> ACTION: nathwill thanks c_smith
<nathwill> :p
<bkerensa> ok I will move to the next item
<bkerensa> #subtopic Debian/Ubuntu Local Jam
<bkerensa> Agenda Item # 3 - Although this has yet to be announced (waiting on slangasek to make it official) Ubuntu Oregon will be working closely with local Portland Debian Developer community to hold a Ubuntu/Debian Local Jam focusing on bug fixing, packaging and more during the first weekend of December. More details on this event will likely be announced jointly on Monday.
<bkerensa> Any questions, comments etc on this event?
<nathwill> fyi: it's downtown at puppet labs
<bkerensa> I will note for the meeting minutes that I was able to secure venue from PuppetLabs and that tomorrow morning I will be following up with Rentrak and Taos to see about potential food sponsorship
<bkerensa> I believe the Debian folks will be providing the EC2 instances for building packages etc
<jvlb> You have my unreserved support.
<bkerensa> with that I think I will move to the next item but expect a announcement on ^ tomorrow
<bkerensa> #subtopic Agenda: Documentation Clinic
<bkerensa> Agenda Item # 4 - I will be holding a Ubuntu Documentation Clinic In-Person & Virtually in January in which I will provide a education/training opportunity on how to contribute to the Ubuntu Documentation Team and how to become familiar with bazaar and various terminal based text editors.
<bkerensa> One thing that our 2011 survey revealed was a lack of education opportunities for Ubuntu Oregon LoCo members as such I'm going to bat to change this by holding a Documentation Clinic in January
<bkerensa> any questions, comments etc?
<bkerensa> fyi: Date/Time Venue TBD
<jvlb> I'd try to attend.
<nathwill> ditto here
<bkerensa> I guess I will move on unless there is anything further on this?
<nathwill> quack
<bkerensa> #subtopic Agenda: December Meeting
<bkerensa> Agenda Item # 5 - [ December Meeting ] Due to the hectic nature of the holiday season it may be impossible for me to chair a meeting in December since I will be out of state and likely busy the weeks prior getting stuff done for that trip. If anyone is available to chair a meeting and would like to then that would be great otherwise we could move to not have a meeting in december.
<nathwill> do we have a date in mind?
<jvlb> The end of December is a tough time to try to line things up. I move we forgo the December meeting.
<bkerensa> nathwill: End of month is usually when we have our meetings but it could be at the convenience of anyone who would like to chair
<bkerensa> I second jvlb's motion
<bkero> what motion is that?
<bkerensa> bkero: To forgo a December Meeting
<bkero> ok
<nathwill> so, i have a big stretch of time in the last week of the month off (corp holiday), and would be available if we want to go ahead.
<nathwill> but can we get a quick census of who thinks they might actually make it if it were, say dec 30?
<nathwill> dec 31 is obviously a terrible day for it
 * bkerensa would not be able to... I will be mobile before christmas and until after
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> and I'm doing a self-imposed technology embargo on myself
<nathwill> doing alaska?
<bkerensa> California
<bkerensa> :)
<nathwill> ah
<bkerensa> well so far I show a majority for forgoing a december meeting
<bkerensa> nathwill: Can we have your vote
<nathwill> unless somebody speaks up, sounds like there wouldn't be enough interest to merit it
<bkerensa> Last call for anyone interested in a meeting +1 if you want a meeting if not we will forgo
<bkerensa> On 5
<bkerensa> 1...
<bkerensa> 2...
<bkerensa> 3...
<bkerensa> 4...
<bkerensa> 5...
<nathwill> aight. no dec meeting.
<bkerensa> Done.. We will forgo December meeting and will announce Jan meeting via mailing list consistent with prior months
<bkerensa> Unless anyone has any other items to discuss? I noticed a few OSU LUG and OSU OSL people popped in
<bkerensa> ;)
<nathwill> yeah
<bkerensa> Ok.... With that I adjourn this meeting
<bkerensa> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Mon Nov 28 03:32:17 2011 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-us-or/2011/ubuntu-us-or.2011-11-28-03.00.moin.txt
<nathwill> noooo
<nathwill> damn
<nathwill> ok
<bkerensa> nathwill: ?
<nathwill> quick word anyways
<bkerensa> k
<nathwill> like i noted at the release party, i've started discussing a topical discussion around ubuntu at Yahoo!  in hillsboro.
<bkerensa> nathwill: Oh yes.... How is the progress on that? :)
<nathwill> need a solid date.
<nathwill> i'm thinking jan 28, but wanted to gauge interest/availability for that time of year
<nathwill> progress is good, i need to have details before they'll approve it
<bkerensa> nathwill: Well the question is..... What would be expected aside from the ubuntu talk?
<bkerensa> Would we need food sponsorship etc?
<nathwill> i'm working on that ;)
<bkerensa> oh ok
<nathwill> depends on who else is dipping into the budget for the month
<nathwill> good news is jan is not a big holidy month, and a new year
<nathwill> *holiday
<bkerensa> True
<bkerensa> Well if I don't have to seek any sponsorships I'm pleased :P
<nathwill> i bet :)
<bkerensa> January 28th sounds like a good date to me tentatively
<nathwill> ok, one of the things with that is that there's probably going to be Yahoo!'s who're not currently involved in Ubuntu attending to explore the topic. i'm not sure if we should go with a general overview of Ubuntu, or an in depth tech talk
<nathwill> if things go well, this could be something we repeat periodically, so we may get more than one shot.
 * bkerensa would attend definitely and I'm optimistic that a good turnout would occur but that is hard to gauge and my experience has been that when there is a free food or something it sweetens the deal
 * nathwill nods
<bkerensa> nathwill: Well we could due a general overview of Ubuntu and then aim at a follow up of more in-depth
<nathwill> ok, i'll put jan 28 forward to the site mgmt as a date.
<nathwill> and i agree, i think an overview of ubuntu would be a good place for a first meeting
<bkerensa> If I have enough notice I can solicit Canonical for some official press cd's or ask someone locally who works for Canonical to do the same
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> k, i'll email you confirmation as soon as i get approval for the event.
<bkerensa> nathwill: k then I will ping Canonical
<nathwill> cool deal!
<nathwill> that's all i had to say.
<bkerensa> k
<bkerensa> Guest34864: Have you tried asking #freenode
<bkerensa> nathwill: Ok so whats up with your znc situation?
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> lolz
<nathwill> it hates me
<Guest34864> bkerensa: This only happens when I fiddle with my bip proxy :)
<bkerensa> ahh
<jvlb> Could I throw something out, not exactly an Ubuntu-related topic, but potentially relevant to free software?
<nathwill> ok
<nathwill> so..
<nathwill> screw xchat autoconnect
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> jvlb: Yeah
<bkerensa> feel free
<jvlb> I'll presume to elaborate. I've been attending the infrequent State of Oregon eGovernment Portal Advisory Board meetings. To make a long story short, the state is under the gun to find a new host for Oregon.gov, but seems to be giving little consideration to free software in its solutions.
<bkerensa> jvlb: Sadly this is the case with governments in the U.S.
<nathwill> jvlb: are we staging a FOSS sit-in?
<bkerensa> even though many cities, states and countries have embraced FOSS and saved insane amounts of money
<nathwill> #occupypdxservers
<bkerensa> nathwill: OccupyOregon.gov
<bkerensa> :P
<jvlb> Continuing, they are all but locked in to a company called NIC, about which I have been able to learn relatively little. They have a number of states they provide services to, but I've not found out much about what technologies they base their solutions on.
<nathwill> jvlb: this sounds very interesting, but i have to bail. if you don't mind i may contact you for more info later
<bkerensa> jvlb: I have had this idea in the back of my head about going to the City of Portland council meetings and testifying about FOSS
<bkerensa> and asking that the council members use Linux for all their daily work for a entire day
<bkerensa> I would love to see Oregon local gov embrace FOSS more... I would also like to see schools using atleast a few linux desktops per computer lab
<jvlb> Okay. Anyway, the NIC website is www.egov.com and I'm going to keep going to the meetings and asking questions.
<bkerensa> k
<jvlb> I believe public institutions should both employ open source software solutions and contribute to their projects.
<bkerensa> yeah
<jvlb> Well, it's been real. Later, all.
<c_smith> hello
<nathwill> morning c_smith
<nathwill> how goes?
<c_smith> not bad, finally getting the bags Greyhound lost,
<nathwill> haha
<nathwill> that's good
<c_smith> yep, the bags they lost held most of my jeans, a lot of my shirts, a lot of other stuff, and my Ipod transfer/charge cable.
<c_smith> without the Ipod transfer/charge cable, it's just another useless piece of hardware that I can't charge until I get another cord.
<nathwill> yeah, srsly
<c_smith> anywho, have you heard of the Humble Introversion Bundle?
<c_smith> brb, switching to Unity
<nathwill> c_smith, yes
 * c_smith is back after having to pull out money for a taxi ride to the Greyhound station
<c_smith> so, back to my question: has anyone here heard of the Humble Introversion Bundle?
<nathwill> c_smith, yes
<c_smith> looks like a good set of games, no?
<nathwill> i can certainly vouch for aquaria
<nathwill> it's fantastic
<c_smith> sorry for the late response, had to pick up some stuff.
<c_smith> yeah, thinking about getting it today.
<c_smith> or tomorrow, whichever is possible.
<c_smith> and then getting Frostmourne on Dethpod on World of Warcraft.
<c_smith> *Shadowmourne, not Frostmourne
<c_smith> bkerensa, any date on the next IRC meeting? I'd like to know so I can get the Wiki page edited accordingly.
<nathwill> has anyone checked on desura?
<bkerensa> sorry guys handling a bit of a issue (Identica decided to spam my twitter connection all night so I have hundreds of tweets to delete)
<c_smith> the Linux client? I tried the beta.
<c_smith> bkerensa, ah, take your time, no rush
<bkerensa> c_smith: And we dont have one scheduled (there wont be one in December)
<c_smith> bkerensa, I'll add that to the Wiki then, and the FB page.
<c_smith> nathwill, do you know if it's true that the Desura linux client went to stable?
<nathwill> that's the word
<nathwill> i'm tempted to check it out
<c_smith> I'm downloading it now.
<c_smith> nathwill, if you want, I can give you my two cents on it when it's done installing.
<nathwill> :D
<nathwill> hoping it'll work w/ debian squeeze
<c_smith> no clue, it works with Ubuntu 11.10 real nicely.
<bkerensa> what is desura?
<bkerensa> nathwill: You use Debian? :) Wow I know Debian Devs who dont use Debian :P
<nathwill> pffft
<nathwill> bkerensa, desura is like steam
<nathwill> i don't use stock debian
<nathwill> and i have backports turned on, and the moz repos added so i can has modern browser/mail client
<c_smith> bkerensa, like nathwill said, it's like steam, it's a game delivery client.
<bkerensa> desura hmm interesting :D
<c_smith> nathwill, looks to be stable, but it's not too much different from the beta, which is good, as the beta worked extraordinarily well for being a beta
<c_smith> I know what company is getting my money when I buy games from an online store, and it isn't Steam or Origin (from EA)
<c_smith> also, might be getting a nice computer for free (the person who owned it is dead and the spouse doesn't want it.)
<c_smith> from what I hear, it's a really nice Desktop
<nathwill> understandable
<nathwill> hopefully you weren't too close to this person
<nathwill> i had a really hard time going through and doing a data recovery from the pc of a dear friend who'd died
<c_smith> meh, I don't even know them
<c_smith> the person is my foster father's sister.
<c_smith> I only know what I know from him, and I hear she was really nice, along with the rest of his surviving family
<c_smith> but before I even consider taking it, I'm going to look over it myself so I know what I'm getting into. don't want a repeat of what happened with my Laptop.
<c_smith> nathwill, I'd consider getting the latest Desura client, it's on the stable branch, and is obtainable by anyone, if you want, I could look up the Debian compatibility of Desura.
<nathwill> hehe, well if someone's offering to do my work for me...
<c_smith> 1st reason you know you are a Linux fanatic: You say stable branch referring to anything going stable.
<nathwill> how can i say no!
<c_smith> I'm seeing a Debian logo on the Desura Linux group, so that's one reason leading me to believe it's compatible, still scouring Google for a concrete answer, though
<c_smith> hmmmm, Google provides no concrete answers, but it comes in a  binary installer (desura binary) so it should run on most distros, only fallback is it's x86 only.
<nathwill> excellent
<c_smith> yep
<nathwill> urgh. cyber monday joy
 * c_smith is back from picking up the bags from Greyhound.
<c_smith> seems the main Getdeb and Playdeb repos are still down.
<nathwill> i blame cyber monday
<adam_g> anyone see any good deals on a core i7 mobo+cpu bundle?
<c_smith> I couldn't say I've even looked.
<adam_g> this phenom isn't cutting it anymore :|
<c_smith> bkerensa, what do you use to add people to Tomahawk
<c_smith> ?
<bkerensa> c_smith: You go to preferences and add them
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> slangasek: Any news on the jam?
<slangasek> bkerensa: email sent
<slangasek> bkerensa: actually, the post is held in the moderator queue on ubuntu-us-or@lists ;)  Who can moderate that?
<bkerensa> slangasek: It was pushed
<bkerensa> ;)
<slangasek> ta!
<bkerensa> slangasek: Never did hear anything back from Rentrak or Taos.... Maybe it was just to short notice
<bkerensa> I wish Brian_H was about I could maybe talk to him about Linbit sponsoring some food
<bkerensa> :D
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-11-29
<c_smith> hello
<bkerensa> hi c_smith
<c_smith> bkerensa, how would I add you to Tomahawk?
<bkerensa> add me via gmail
<bkerensa> bkerensa@gmail.com
<c_smith> added
<c_smith> also, is there a date for the Local Jam/Debian BSP?
<bkerensa> it was announced via mailing list
<bkerensa> also a announcement is on planet.ubuntu.com for the time being :P
<c_smith> *facepalm* I was looking at your blog, and just saw the date in the first paragraph that I didn't see on the first read-through
<c_smith> Hey, Bkerensa, do you know much about MSDOS (which, for the case is more likely a Command Prompt in Win7)?
<c_smith> I have a friend who is trying to figure something out, it very well could be the old MSDOS, though.
<c_smith> I'll quote their question: "I have a haCKer! He's coming in thru dos ports. Do I have to shut them down 1 by 1, and hunt for them or is there an easier way. He's slowing me down big time!"
<bkerensa> MS-DOS has not been in a Microsoft product since 2000
<bkerensa> ;)
<c_smith> well, for the quoted question, do you know anything on that part?
<bkerensa> dos ports?
<c_smith> I myself was stumped.
<c_smith> possibly.
<bkerensa> My response to that would not be friendly since dos does not have any ports
<bkerensa> :P
<sbeattie> Ummmm, DOS ports? DOS didn't come with a network stack.
<c_smith> like I said, I was stumped.
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> yeah
<c_smith> that's probably the reason I was stumped.
<bkerensa> My only suggestion is this either 1.) Tell him to get rid of Windows and use FOSS or 2.) Get a firewall (a decent one) and make sure he has av
<bkerensa> I would be interested to know why he thinks a "Hacker" is coming through Dos ports... Like what behavior he has seen :D
<c_smith> well, they're not on, this is a message my mom found from my great aunt.
<c_smith> not on Facebook, that is.
<slangasek> which port is the denial of service port again?
<bkerensa> lol
<c_smith> rofl
 * c_smith listens to Trapt's song "Headstrong on Tomahawk*
<c_smith> bkerensa, do you listen to stuff like Disturbed?
<bkerensa> c_smith: I listen to a bit of everything
<c_smith> cool, then have you heard of their song Prayer?
<c_smith> by what she's saying, it might be a Denial of Service attack that she's talking about, not MSDOS.
<c_smith> got her on FB chat right now.
<c_smith> my great aunt, that is.
<c_smith> bkerensa, more news on the DOS I was talking about, seems it's not MSDOS, but a Denial of Service attack my great aunt is experiencing.
<c_smith> hopefully it's not as bad as a DDoS.
<bkerensa> c_smith: Your great aunt is experiencing a denial of service attack on what? Does she own servers? I find it remote that any "Hacker" would DDoS a consumer grade ISP block and if so the ISP would likely notice the traffic and mitigate
<c_smith> okay, I forwarded that to her, as I have to go,
<c_smith> gotta go home.
<nathwill> freedos is a dos port
<nathwill> :P
<nathwill> pffft
<nathwill> convo killa
<bkerensa> nathwill: Your silly
<nathwill> i'm bored
<nathwill> cyber monday turned out not to be as exciting as billed
<bkerensa> nathwill: Your at work shopping?
<nathwill> i work at an ecomm host
<nathwill> lol
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> nathwill: You work at once major search engine
<bkerensa> ;)
<nathwill> pfft
<nathwill> we're an internet media company
<nathwill> no wait
<nathwill> we're an ad delivery platform
<nathwill> no wait
<bkerensa> ;p
<nathwill> we're...
<nathwill> srsly
<c_smith> bkerensa, you still available to help me help my great aunt?
<blkperl> bkerensa: hi :)
<bkerensa> blkperl: Hello
<bkerensa> c_smith: Not sure I know what she needs help with honestly it sounds a bit odd to me and she uses windows.... Might try one of the windows forums?
<computerguy2010> anyone on?
<bkerensa> !Page | bkerensa
* bkerensa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-or to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Oregon Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-oregon.org (has links  to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next meeting is TBD | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu/Debian Event On Dec 4th (See Mailing List)
<c_smith> hello
<bkerensa> hi
<bkerensa> slangasek: Potentially some people from OSU LUG might join us
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> bkerensa, would it be acceptable that I come (if I can find a ride there) if only to find out how some people squash bugs and learn a thing or 2?
<c_smith> come to the Local Jam/Debian BSP, that is
<bkerensa> c_smith: It is open to the public :)
<c_smith> cool
<c_smith> and I don't see any RSVP for it, so I'll wait on that.
<c_smith> either way, I'm going to try to come
<bkerensa> I'm not sure if there will be a RSVP.... I'm not fully coordinating this event... Just helping
<bkerensa> anyways I have to go.... I have yet to sleep since I was dealing with Ubuntu Oregon site being down and sorting out some apache issues on my server and working with code
<bkerensa> ta ta
<bkerensa> :D
<slangasek> bkerensa: woot
<blkperl> bkerensa: woot devops is fun ya? :)
<blkperl> go enjoy your sleep
<c_smith> yellow
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-11-30
<c_smith> heyo
<bkerensa> hi MarkDude
<bkerensa> slangasek: If I were able to come up with someone to sponsor just pizza last minute do you know how many pizzas we would need approximate?
<bkerensa> I mean worst case scenario I might ask PuppetLabs to throw in pizza too and that might fly since they are really interested in supporting this since it has Debian and Ubuntu on it
<MarkDude> hello bkerensa
<bkerensa> hi
<MarkDude> Another day in paradise
<kalosaurusrex> Hey Ben, how'd your app with Ubuntu go?
<bkerensa> kalosaurusrex: It was approved
<kalosaurusrex> nice congrats!
<bkerensa> thx
<slangasek> bkerensa: pizzas> well, if we're estimating we'll need 20 cloud instances, we might as well assume pizza for 20 as well ;)
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-12-01
<bkerensa> slangasek: Ok will I will try hard... I reached out to Linbit and if they cant do it then I might ask PuppetLabs if they can help out but they are already providing venue so idk
<bkerensa> :P
<slangasek> bkerensa: well, I haven't promised the attendees food yet :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: Ok well dont promise them and if it some how makes it we can surprise them.... PuppetLabs does have beverages on site and has let us use them each time though
 * slangasek nods
<slangasek> I figure we'll leave out any mention of food until the day of
<bkerensa> slangasek: I'm gonna print up some signs with Debian and Ubuntu logos
<slangasek> and if we find a sponsor, great, and if not we can arrange something ad hoc
<slangasek> fwiw and speaking only for myself, I'm unlikely to eat pizza whether free or not, but don't let that deter you from arranging something for the group :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: LOL you dont like pizza? Notably last time we got Pizzacato which is pretty good for pizza :P
<bkerensa> slangasek: Well if we get the funding I can have a veggie tray come too
<slangasek> it's incompatible with my current dietary experimentation
<bkerensa> ahh :D
<bkerensa> gluten free?
<bkerensa> :D
<slangasek> reduced carb
<bkerensa> ahh that makes sense.... more power to you... I wish I could cut out carbs :D
<bkerensa> Great Success -> http://i.imgur.com/bFDQX.png
<bkerensa> !Debian
<lubotu1> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Brian_H> morning everyone
<kalosaurusrex> morning morning
<bkerensa> So tired
<bkerensa> slangasek: Yeah I was up till very early attempting at it but epic fail :P then I decided to sleep in today and my phone's prowl notification kept going off
<slangasek> bkerensa: prowl notification? :)
<slangasek> anyway, http://wiki.debian.org/IntroDebianPackaging is the simplest quick-start guide I know for getting a package building
<bkerensa> slangasek: Well when my irc client is disconnected from ZNC and my nick is mentioned in one of 25 channels or certain keywords my phone goes off :P
<bkerensa> ahh :D ok
 * bkerensa was kind of wondering why a bug for a application needing a package would be open for a app that is not even open source :D
<slangasek> oh?
<bkerensa> yeah desura
<bkerensa> the source is not even available... :P they had talked about open sourcing it
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-12-02
<c_smith> heya
<c_smith> hello
<bkerensa> slangasek: Becky Morgan Asst. Professor at WOU will be joining us on Sunday
<bkerensa> she is working on her disertation for a PhD in Comp Sci
<blkperl> xinetd--
<bkerensa> blkperl: Command Unrecognized
<blkperl> its a daemon
<blkperl> its not playing nice with amanda
<slangasek> bkerensa: Becky Morgan> nice :)
<bkerensa> :) Get to go have Sushi with nathwill today and perhaps some cocktails
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-12-03
<bkerensa> Hi MarkDude
<MarkDude> Hey there bker
<MarkDude> bkerensa,
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Do you have the link to your talk at Yahoo in California?
<bkerensa> We might be doing a talk at Yahoo at the end of January
<MarkDude> Yep
<MarkDude> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=au7Vm88aVuU
<MarkDude> Epic beard is EPIC.
 * MarkDude still has access to LAMP meeting ML
<MarkDude> Help get folks there
<slangasek> bkerensa: can you please approve me follow-up post to ubuntu-us-or@lists?
<slangasek> s/me/my/
<slangasek> bkerensa: ^^ nevermind that one, routed around by sending from a different address :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-12-04
 * bkerensa begins to work on signs
<blkperl> bkerensa: wiki.ubuntu.com just gave me an error while logging in
<bkerensa> blkperl: blame Canonical ;)
<blkperl> well i clicked the sign in button on your wiki so ha ;)
<blkperl> it seems to be working now
<bkerensa> blkperl: Canonical hosts and manages the Wiki ;) My servers do not ever have as much trouble as theirs :P
<blkperl> ill just have to blame charlieS as usual
<bkerensa> blkperl: You coming to the event tomorrow?
<blkperl> bkerensa: yep
<bkerensa> blkperl: Cool just look for a sign with a mashup of the debian and ubuntu logo
<bkerensa> ;)
 * bkerensa is wasting a intense amount of colored ink on signs right now
<bkerensa> Going forward I'm making laminated signs :P
 * blkperl is familar with the puppetlabs office, its hard to miss :)
<bkerensa> yeah they dont exactly have a sign outside :P
<blkperl> do you know which puppetlabs employees will be there?
<bkerensa> hopefully the Occupy Portland folks arent marching tomorrow because they decided to camp in the park blocks
<bkerensa> =/
<blkperl> #occupypuppetlabs ftw
<bkerensa> blkperl: Nope.... I only know two people at PuppetLabs..... Jose Palafox and I met their CEO once but thats it
<bkerensa> :D
<blkperl> hehe :P
<blkperl> you need to meet Dan Bode he's funny
 * blkperl use to know the whole dev team but then they trippled in zie
<blkperl> size*
<bkerensa> blkperl: Yeah the company is growing... They keep getting millions and millions more in VC money
<blkperl> yep
<MarkDude> bkerensa,  how did you do that on FB?
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Uhh special markup :P. anyways Im off to bed I have a event tomorrow early :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: Seeya tomorrow morning at Starbucks
<MarkDude> later
<Bkerensa-mobi> slangasek: ok at starbucks
<slangasek> http://wiki.debian.org/BSP2011/Portland
<bkerensa> hey nathwill
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> hi blkperl
<blkperl> hi
<blkperl> is bkero coming today?
<bkerensa> idk is bkero is coming :D
<bkerensa> could he be here already?
<bkerensa> :D
<blkperl> i don't think so
<bdmurray> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html
<bkerensa>  Hi WalterN
<WalterN> afternoon
<bkerensa> hi zenlinux_
<WalterN> bug bashing?
<bkerensa> WalterN: Right now SRU Verification in the room I'm in but I'm waiting for my virtualbox to finish
<bkerensa> other room they are doing Multiarch
<blkperl> bkero: status?
<bdmurray> kees: so http://ec2blablah.amazonaws.com should work?
<kees> bkerensa: hrm, having trouble with the port still
<kees> jinx
<kees> it _should_ but it doesn't.
<kees> the ec2 network security group thinks port 80 is open.
<kees> still poking at it
<bdmurray> okay, thanks
<kees> AH-HA
<kees> juju uses a separate security group. of course. :P
<kees> bdmurray, bkerensa: okay, should work now.
<bkerensa> will check
<bkerensa> kees: Yep works good
<kees> \o/
<zenlinux_> bkerensa, sorry, my xchat notifications aren't working for some reason. hello :)
<bkerensa> zenlinux_: Are you at the jam?
<bkerensa> blkperl: Has bkero arrived out there?
<jhelwig> bkerensa: zenlinux_ is out in the main room of the jam, though no longer on IRC, apparently.
<bkerensa> jhelwig: Cool just trying to keep up with who has shown up :D
<blkperl> bkerensa: i havn't seen a bkero
<bkerensa> blkperl: Looks like he is picking up two people then heading this people
<blkperl> sweet
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-11-27
<philipballew> bkerensa, that form post you tweeted is funny.
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-11-29
<bkerensa> blkperl: I hope to come out to PSU today
<bkerensa> likely after noon sometime
<blkperl> bkerensa: ok, im in class from 2-4
<bkerensa> blkperl: ok I will leave now then... I have to stop by voodoo first and pay them for Firefox donuts
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-11-30
<bdmurray> bkerensa: which release did you verify bug 993056 on?
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 993056 in activity-log-manager (Ubuntu Precise) ""Privacy" > "Diagnostics" > "Send error reports" can't be turned on or off" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/993056
<bkerensa> bdmurray: Specifically precise proposed
<bdmurray> bkerensa: okay, thanks!
<bkerensa> bdmurray: I should have added -precise to the tag huh?
<bdmurray> bkerensa: right (or put the version in the comment) because it needed verification in 2 releases
<blkperl> slangasek: eta?
<slangasek> blkperl: er, "4"? :)
<slangasek> blkperl: that's the appointed time, right? :)
<blkperl> slangasek: yes
<blkperl> slangasek: awesome just want to make sure you remembered :)
<slangasek> blkperl: bus schedule says it's putting me at Harrison & 6th at 3:51
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-12-01
<bkerensa> slangasek: I might be going to Iowa in the coming months :)
<tgm4883> bkerensa, ping
<slangasek> bkerensa: this seems like the wrong time of year to do that
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-12-02
<philipballew> bkerensa, around?
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-11-25
<bkerensa> kees: meh when I crave I will just eat bacon ;)
<bkerensa> or hardboiled eggs
<bkerensa> :D
<kees> bkerensa: sounds good. don't forget the green veggies, though. gotta keep calcium and potassium up :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-11-28
<bkerensa> Happy Thanksgiving :)
<bkero> bkerensa: you too
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-11-26
<skellat> wxl: It is done.  The various e-mails will take a few minutes to catch up to you but congratulations.  Verified status for Oregon is in effect until 2014-11-25.
<skellat> I wanted to make sure I finished watching "The Flash" on my local CW affiliate before I flipped the necessary bits on Launchpad.
<wxl> skellat: thank you so much! as it turns out the flash is on now, followed by agents of s.h.i.e.l.d. so you won't hear from me for a while ;)
<belkinsa> \o/, you guys!
<wxl> hey hay ya'll
<shirgall> wxl: you haven't lived until you set fire to something on -proposed. ;)
<wxl> i have yet to get caught by that shirgall
<shirgall> wxl: let's just say I used to get in trouble for fast-tracking hyper-V
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> shirgall: yeaaah that might mess some stuff up :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-11-27
<belkinsa> Happy Thanksgiving!
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-11-28
<WalterN> tgm4883: did you stuff your face as much as I did?
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-11-28
<wxl> congrats, sgclark, for your election to the community council!
<sgclark> wxl: thanks :)
